
E-Bikes, Getting Lighter and Faster - hourislate
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-15/lighter-and-faster-e-bikes-may-start-replacing-second-family-car
======
Finnucane
I’ve sort of been thinking about it. Our car is 20 years old and gets driven
about 100 miles a month. When it dies, it won’t be replaced. My regular bike
is fine for commuting and light errands, but I think a more cargo-type bike
might be good to have. One of my coworkers got a nice one that she likes a
lot—hauls her kids around on it.

